# Südafrika Gardenroute......



## Forellenfreund (6. November 2002)

ich werde anfang Dezember für 2 Monate Nach Südafrika gehen. genauer gesagt nach Plettenberg Bay. das liegt ca. 600 km öslich von Kappstadt direkt an der Gardenroute.
Das ganze ist halb beruflich aber ich denke ich werde genügend Freizeit haben um meinem zur Zeit liebsten Hobby nachzugehen.

wen es interessiert hier werde ich arbeiten und wohnen...... da kann man auch ein bischen von der Landschaft mitbekommen und dem Gewässer ...  :q 

http://www.schoongezicht-estate.de


Ich war vor kurzem mal kurz dort und habe mir alles angeschaut. Hatte aber Leider keine  Zeit.

Habe einige Angler gesehen die von Felsen aus gefischt haben und einige die direkt vom Strand aus mit langen Br. Ruten und Multi Rollen ( warum eigentlich  ;+ )Mushelcracker fangen wollten.

Ich werde auch wrscheinlich hauptschlich  vom Ufer aus angeln.

Im Shop gab es gefrorene Köder in gelben Packungen .Das waren Fische die in Länge und Aussehen in etwa Sardienen ähnelten .Habe aber leider nicht viel Zeit gehabt ... wie schon gesagt ..... 

Nun zu meinen Fragen ....

Kann mir jemand eventuell etwas über fängige Köder bzw. fängige Montagen verraten. Oder kann man das vom Brandungsangeln bei uns 1 zu 1 ableiten. ( bis auf die Köder mein ich natürlich .... )Werde mich vor Ort natürlich auch genauestens informieren aber vieleicht hat ja auch hier schon jemand ne Idee. Ja eventuell war ja sogar schonmal jemand dort.....

Da ich dort öfters hinfahren werde habe ich mir überlegt nicht immer mein Gerät hin und her zu transportieren . Werde mir also für Südafrika eine Ausrüstung kaufen .
Sollte man dies lieber hier machen ? Oder sollte man es vor Ort machen ? Wie sieht es aus Equipment ? Alles vorhanden oder sollte man irgendwelche Kleinteile lieber von hier mitnehmen?

Freue mich über jeden Beitrag 



Cheers



Sven


----------



## havkat (6. November 2002)

Moin Ff!

War zwar noch nicht dort, habe aber einiges gelesen, bzw. von Leuten gehört, die in Afrika Brandungsfischen betrieben haben.
Die Köderfische waren, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, Sardinen. Vor der dortigen Küste ziehen in jedem Jahr riesige Schwärme vorbei.
Die dortigen Brandungsangler benutzen Multis wegen der Wurfweite und der Schnurfassung.
Es werden dort nämlich große Kupferhaie, Gitarrenrochen, Adlerfische usw. gefangen....jaja beim Brandungsangeln! :q
Teilweise werden sogar einteilige Brandungsruten verwendet.
Die Rollen werden sehr tief montiert, damit man mit Bauchgurt, im Sand sitzend, die Hacken in den Boden gestemmt drillen kann.
Bei ablandigen Winden, wird der Köder mittels Drachen rausgebracht (Kiting) und unter der Wasseroberfläche auf dem Punkt gehalten (Haie). Wenn Sharky beißt, zieht er die Schnur aus einem Clip unterhalb des Drachens, der wird eingeholt während der Angler das Tänzchen eröffnet.

Viiieeel Spaaaaaß!!! :q

Achja! Nich so weit rauswaten! Dort gibt es eine der, weltweit größten Populationen von White Pointern und Tiger Sharks.


----------



## marca (7. November 2002)

Hi Sven,
wir waren das letzte mal 1996 in Plettenberg.
Da habe ich mich leider mit dem Angeln noch nicht so beschäftigt.
Habe aber gelesen, dass seit dem Verbot Ende der 50er Jahre
mit lebender Robbe(kein Scherz!)als Köder die Rekordfänge auf den großen Weißhai vorbei sein sollen.
Zum jetzigen Angeln dürfte havkat wohl alles gesagt haben.
Ansonsten gilt wie überall in der Ferne: Ureinwohner beobachten.
Ansonsten vieeeel Spaß in SA!
Eines der schönsten Fleckchen auf unserer Erde!

MfG
marca


----------



## Forellenfreund (7. November 2002)

Hallo ....

Danke schonmal soweit für eure Antworten ....

Nun... eine Robbe würde ich  niemals an einen Haken packen .
Egal ob tot oder lebendig.

Und einen weißen Hai möchte ich glaube ich auch nicht fangen.
Ich habe mal einen Marlin gefangen und muß sagen das mir jeder große Hecht  mehr Spaß gemacht hat an der Angel.

Dieses gepumpe und getue hat für mich nicht mehr viel mit angeln zu tun.

Außerdem möchte ich den Fisch den ich fange möglichst auch essen können. Und Hai ....  is nicht so mein Fall  :v 

Aber wenn ein kleiner drangeht habe ich gegen diese Art des Drills die Havkat beschrieben hat natürlich nichts.
 :q  :q 

Hatt denn noch irgendwer nen Tip wo ich am besten Gerät kaufen soll.... 

Ach ja und welche Multi Rolle könntet Ihr für solch einen Einsatz empfehlen.




Cheers

Sven


----------



## havkat (7. November 2002)

Haben dort spezielle Multis und Wenderollen zu Brandungsangeln. Am besten vor Ort schauen.
Das mit den Robben stimmt. Einige Spacken sollen sogar junge Delphine genommen haben.  :e 
Die Nummern liefen allerdings offshore und nicht vom Strand aus.
Der Adlerfisch, ich glaube die Buren nennen ihn &quot;Kabeljau&quot;, ist eine großwüchsige Seebarschart und gehört zur beliebtesten Beute der Jungs da unten.
Sowohl im Drill, als auch in der Küche! (Weil du doch keine Haie magst )

Adlerfisch 

Old Boy´s Angling Club


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. November 2002)

@havkat

Tx für die links  :m .... habe ich gerade erst entdeckt... :g ...  
Besonders die Tide times werden wichtig werden . Durban ist ja garnicht soweit weg von Plett. Da kann man sich bestimmt gut daran orientieren. 

Wie meinst Du das eigentlich mit diesen spezielen Multirollen. Sind das welche die es nur in Südafrika gibt...?  
Ich würd doch so gerne hier auch schon n bischen einkaufen gehen ..... Gibt ja schlimmeres als durch so nen Angelladen zu stöbern..... besonders wenn man mal wieder nen richtigen Grund hat.... 
Wenn schon die Rute nicht ... dann doch vieleicht die Rolle....  :q  :q 

Aber mal im Ernst .... wenn ich ne Calcutta günstig bekomme ....  die wäre doch ganz ok für den Zweck, oder ....? 


Cheers



Sven


----------



## Tonsil (8. November 2002)

Ein Paar von diesen Wenderollen hat vor ca. 2 Jahren der Angelladen Angelsport-Heiligenhafen aus Südafrika importiert. Ich habe mir damals so ein Teil im Laden etwas genauer angeguckt. Du kannst den Besitzer Mal anrufen und fragen, vielleicht hat er noch welche davon. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass er die hierzulande losgeworden ist. Die Tel.Nr. lautet (0 43 62) 50 41 96.

Gruss

Tonsil


----------



## havkat (8. November 2002)

Habe selbst eine 700er Calcutta. Der traue ich einiges zu. 
Allerdings unterscheiden die Jungs offenbar Light,- u. Heavy Tackle!
Ich denke die Calcutta läuft unter &quot;Light&quot;.
Wenn ich mir die Fische in der Galerie so anschaue.....
Eine berühmte Brandungsmulti ist die Shimano Speedmaster 
Ob´s die Mühle noch in Europa gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Welche Rollenmarke,- u. Größe im allg. verwendet wird kann ich dir, beim besten Willen, nicht sagen.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, den &quot;Old Boys&quot; einfach mal ´ne mail zu schicken.
Die helfen dir bestimmt weiter. Offensichtlich verstehen die ihr Handwerk! :q


----------

